# pierce model A



## twowheelfan (Nov 8, 2011)

seen one of these before?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 8, 2011)

No, I hadn't.... neat!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 8, 2011)

Never but that's what makes it so cool. Do you have the rest of the bike?


----------



## twowheelfan (Nov 8, 2011)

*its a chain drive cushion w/ solid front fork.*



rustyspoke66 said:


> Do you have the rest of the bike?




i have a lot of it. but not all of it. still need a great deal to think about reassembly i will post pics when i get a chance to spread it out in the light.


----------



## bud poe (Nov 8, 2011)

That is killer!  Never seen one...


----------



## Iverider (Nov 8, 2011)

I noticed a troxel saddle in the Lee Hartung auction photos that had the Pope name tooled into the leather (It was on a Pope motorized bicycle or motorcycle). Seems like the co-branding was a thing of the past too!


----------



## vw00794 (Nov 19, 2011)

*Pierce hub*

Yup, its from an early shaft drive Pierce bike, pretty darn rare.


----------



## twowheelfan (Nov 20, 2011)

*this one came from a.....*



vw00794 said:


> Yup, its from an early shaft drive Pierce bike, pretty darn rare.




chain drive cushion with a standard front fork.


----------



## pelletman (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm not sure about the motorcycles, but I know on the 1890's safeties Pope was using Garford saddles with Columbia script logos


----------

